# رساله الي كل قلب حزين



## maro52 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

لا تيأس إذا تعثرت أقدامك .. 
وسقطت في حفرة واسعه .. 
فسوف تخرج منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا وقوة !! 

----------------------
لا تحزن إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك .. 
فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه ! 

-------------------------- 

لا تضع كل أحلامك في شخص واحد .. 
ولا تجعل رحلة عمرك وجه شخص تحبه مهما كانت صفاته .. 

-------------------------------- 
ولا تعتقد أن نهايه الأشياء 
هي نهاية العالم .. 
فليس الكون هو ما ترى عيناك ! 

------------------------------- 

لا تنتظر حبيباً باعك .. 
وانتظر ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين .. 
فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل !! 

-------------------------------- 

لا تحاول البحث عن حلم خذلك .. 
وحاول أن تجعل من حالة الإنكسار بداية حلم جديد ! 

---------------------------------- 

لا تقف كثيراً على الأطلال.. 
خاصة إذا كانت الخفافيش قد سكنتها والأشباح عرفت طريقها .. 
وابحث عن صوت عصفور .. 
يتسلل وراء الأفق مع ضوء صباح جديد ! 

------------------------------ 

لا تنظر إلى الأوراق التي تغير لونها .. 
وبهتت حروفها .. 
وتاهت سطورها بين الألم و الوحشه .. 
سوف تكتشف أن هذه السطور ليست أجمل ما كتبت .. 
وأن هذه الأوراق ليست آخر ما سطرت .. 

ويجب أن تفرق بين من وضع سطورك في عينه .. 
ومن القى بها للرياح .. 
لم تكن هذه السطور مجرد كلام جميل عابر .. 
ولكنها مشاعر قلب عاشها حرفاً حرفاً .. 
ونبض إنسان حملها حلماً ! 
واكتوى بنارها ألماً !! 

---------------------------- 

لا تكن مثل مالك الحزين .. 
هذا الطائر العجيب الذي 
يغني أجمل الحانه وهو ينزف .. 
فلا شيء في الدنيا يستحق من دمك نقطة واحده ! 

-------------------------- 

إذا أغلقت الشتاء أبواب بيتك .. 
وحاصرتك تلال الجليد من كل مكان .. 
فانتظر قدوم الربيع وافتح نوافذك لنسمات الهواء النقي ! 
وانظر بعيدا 
فسوف ترى أسراب الطيور وقد عادت تغني .. 
وسوف ترى الشمس وهي تلقي خيوطها الذهبيه فوق 
أغصان الشجر 
لتصنع لك عمراً جديداً وحلماً جديداً .. وقلباً جديداً ! 

------------------------ 

ادفع عمرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك .. 
ولا تدفع منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب هارب .. 
أو قلب تخلى عنك بلا سبب ! 
لا تسافر إلى الصحراء بحثاً عن الأشجار 
الجميلة .. 
فلن تجد في الصحراء غير الوحشة .. 
وانظر إلى مئات الأشجار التي تحتويك بظلها .. 
وتسعدك بثمارها .. وتشجيك بأغانيها ! 

---------------------------- 

لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه .. 
فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى .. 
ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى .. 
فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي 
وجه السماء .. 
ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها !! 

-------------------- 

إذا كان الأمس ضاع .. فبين يديك اليوم ! 
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل .. فلديك الغد.. 
لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود ! 
ولا تأسف على اليوم .. فهو راحل !! 
واحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل .. 

---------------------------- 

إننا أحياناً قد نعتاد الحزن حتى يصبح جزءاً منا ونصير جزءاً منه.. 
وفي بعض الأحيان تعتاد عين الإنسان على بعض الألوان .. 
ويفقد القدرة على أن يرى غيرها .. 
ولو أنه حاول أن يرى ما حوله لأكتشف أن اللون الأسود جميل .. 
ولكن الأبيض أجمل منه .. 
وأن لون السماء الرمادي يحرك المشاعر والخيال ! 

ولكن لون السماء أصفى في زرقته .. 

فابحث عن الصفاء ولو كان لحظة .. ! 

وابحث عن الوفاء ولو كان متعباً و شاقاً !! 

وتمسك بخيوط الشمس 
حتى ولو كانت بعيده .. 

ولا تترك قلبك ومشاعرك 
وأيامك لأشياء ضاع زمانها ! 


إذا لم تجد من يسعدك فحاول أن تسعد نفسك .. 

وإذا لم تجد من يضيء لك قنديلاً .. 

فلا تبحث عن اخر أطفأه ! 

وإذا لم تجد من يغرس في أيامك ورده .. 

فلا تسع لمن غرس في قلبك سهماً ومضى ...!!

وننسى أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن تسعدنا .. 

وأن حولنا وجوهاً كثيرة يمكن أن تضيء في ظلام أيامنا شمعة .. 

فابحث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء .. 

ولا 
تترك نفسك رهينة لأحزان الليالي المظلمة.. 
م
ن
ق
و
ل


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

اذا لم تجد من يسعدك فحاول ان تسعد نفسك ..... موضوع جميل ....ميرسى يا مارو وربنا يباركك .


----------



## losivertheprince (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

*سلام المسيح :
موضوع جميل ربنا معاكي
بس الاماني شئ والقدرة علي تحقيقها الي حقيقه شئ تاني*​


----------



## farawala (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## maro52 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

شكراااا ليكم علي مروركم


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا مارو

واجمل ما فية الامل

ميرسى على الوضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## fullaty (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

ميرسى يا مارو على نقلك الموضوع الحلو ده 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

ولا تعتقد أن نهايه الأشياء 
هي نهاية العالم .. 
فليس الكون هو ما ترى عيناك ! 

------------------------------- 

طبعا موضوع جميل جدا

شكراااااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

موضوع جميل وبجد كلنا محتاجين نكسر شوكة الحزن الي في دهرنا


----------



## lousa188114 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

*موضوع يدعو اللي التفاؤل والامل الذي لم يبقي منه شي سوي اطلال شكرا ماروا علي تعبك ​*


----------



## maro52 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله الي كل قلب حزين*

ميرسي علي مروركم و ردودكم الجميله ربنا يفرح قلوبكم


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

كلمات رائغة الى كل حزين

لا تيأس *

إذا تعثرت أقدامك وسقطت في حفرة ،فسوف تخرج منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا وقوة...


*لا تحزن*

إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك،فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه....


*لا تنتظر*

حبيباً باعك بل انتظر ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل ...


*ادفع*

عمرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك ولا تدفع منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب خائن
أو قلب تخلى عنك...


*لا تسافر*

إلى الصحراء بحثاً عن الأشجار الجميلة فلن تجد في الصحراء غير الوحشه،،،
وانظر إلى مئات الأشجار التي تحتويك بظلها ،وتسعدك بثمارها .. وتشجيك بأغانيها ...


*لا تحاول*

أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى 
ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي وجه السماء 
ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها ...


*إذا لم*

تجد من يسعدك فحاول أن تسعد نفسك ....


*وإذا لم*

تجد من يضيء لك قنديلاً فلا تبحث عن اخر أطفأه ...


*إذا لم*

تجد من يغرس في أيامك ورده فلا تسع لمن غرس في قلبك سهماً ومضى ...


*لاتنسى *

أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن تسعدنا وأن حولنا وجوهاً كثيرة يمكن أن تضيء في ظلام أيامنا شمعة...
فابحث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء ولا تترك نفسك رهينة لأحزان الليالي المظلمة...
________________
ابغى اشوف ردودكم


​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



> *لاتنسى *
> 
> أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن تسعدنا وأن حولنا وجوهاً كثيرة يمكن أن تضيء في ظلام أيامنا شمعة...
> فابحث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء ولا تترك نفسك رهينة لأحزان الليالي المظلمة...



موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااا ليك​


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

ميرسى على الموضوع الرااااائع​


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااا ليك​



ميرسى كاندى على مرورك الجميل
ونورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



happy angel قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الرااااائع​



ميرسى هابى انجل على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## M a r i a m (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



fns قال:


> ​
> *لا تحزن*​
> إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك،فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه....​
> 
> ...


 
بجد موضوع جميل جدا ومعزي 
ميرسي كتير​


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



y_a_r_a قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل جدا ومعزي
> ميرسي كتير​



ميرسى يارا على مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بنت الرعي (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

ميرسى على الموضوع الرئع


----------



## بنت الرعي (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

مستنين موضوع جديد


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



بنت الرعي قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الرئع


ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة
ونورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

*ميررررررسى يا كيروووو على الموضوع الحلو وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## fns (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميررررررسى يا كيروووو على الموضوع الحلو وربنا يباركك .​*


ميرسى دونا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

واااااااااااااااااو جميلة جدا هذه الكلمات ومعزيّة

شكرااااااااااااااا كيروووووووووووووووو ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

_شكرا ليك ياكيرو على الموضوع الرائع​_


----------



## *malk (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

**لا تحزن*

إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك،فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه....*

*بجد روووووووووعة*


----------



## love2be (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

*مشكور جدا بجد الموضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## fns (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



joyful song قال:


> واااااااااااااااااو جميلة جدا هذه الكلمات ومعزيّة
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا كيروووووووووووووووو ​



ميرسى كتيرعلى مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _شكرا ليك ياكيرو على الموضوع الرائع​_



ميرسى فيبى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



keky قال:


> **لا تحزن*
> 
> إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك،فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه....*
> 
> *بجد روووووووووعة*




ميرسى كيكى على مرورك الجميل 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



love2be قال:


> *مشكور جدا بجد الموضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​*



ميرسى اخى على مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فونتالولو (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع حلو اوي 
*لا تنتظر*

حبيباً باعك بل انتظر ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل_


----------



## fns (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع حلو اوي
> *لا تنتظر*
> 
> حبيباً باعك بل انتظر ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل_



ميرسى فونتالولو على مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Esther (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*

ميرسى جدا جدا على الكلام المعزى ده
عاشت ايديك


----------



## fns (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



esther قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا على الكلام المعزى ده
> عاشت ايديك



ميرسى ايستر على مرورك الجميل
ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



> *لاتنسى *
> 
> أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن تسعدنا وأن حولنا وجوهاً كثيرة يمكن أن تضيء في ظلام أيامنا شمعة...
> فابحث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء ولا تترك نفسك رهينة لأحزان الليالي المظلمة


 

حقا ما قولت
مازال الامل موجود طول ما احنا مسلمين حياتنا في يد الهنا الفادي
واكيد بعد الحزن فرح لان الهنا اله الفرح والسلام

وميرسي يا كيرو علي مواضيعك الجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



> لا تيأس *
> 
> إذا تعثرت أقدامك وسقطت في حفرة ،فسوف تخرج منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا وقوة...
> 
> ...


 
موضوع جمييييييييل جدا
وكلمات فعلا روووووووووعه خالص خالص

ميرسى لتعب محبتك


----------



## fns (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> حقا ما قولت
> مازال الامل موجود طول ما احنا مسلمين حياتنا في يد الهنا الفادي
> واكيد بعد الحزن فرح لان الهنا اله الفرح والسلام
> 
> ...



ميرسى نيفين على مشاركتك الجميلة
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لكل حزين*



twety قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييل جدا
> وكلمات فعلا روووووووووعه خالص خالص
> 
> ميرسى لتعب محبتك



شكرا تويتى على مشاركتك الجميلة
ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يناير 2009)

*رساله الي كل حزين*

*لا تيأس إذا تعثرت أقدامك 
وسقطت في حفرة واسعه 
فسوف تخرج منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا وقوة !


لا تحزن إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك 
فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه ! 


لا تضع كل أحلامك في شخص واحد 
ولا تجعل رحلة عمرك وجه شخص تحبه مهما كانت صفاته 


ولا تعتقد أن نهايه الأشياء 
هي نهاية العالم 
فليس الكون هو ما ترى عيناك ! 


لا تنتظر حبيباً باعك 
وانتظر ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين 
فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل ! 


لا تحاول البحث عن حلم خذلك 
وحاول أن تجعل من حالة الإنكسار بداية حلم جديد ! 


لا تقف كثيراً على الأطلال 
خاصة إذا كانت الخفافيش قد سكنتها والأشباح عرفت طريقها 
وابحث عن صوت عصفور 
يتسلل وراء الأفق مع ضوء صباح جديد ! 



لا تنظر إلى الأوراق التي تغير لونها 
وبهتت حروفها 
وتاهت سطورها بين الألم و الوحشه 
سوف تكتشف أن هذه السطور ليست أجمل ما كتبت 
وأن هذه الأوراق ليست آخر ما سطرت 

ويجب أن تفرق بين من وضع سطورك في عينه 
ومن القى بها للرياح 
لم تكن هذه السطور مجرد كلام جميل عابر 
ولكنها مشاعر قلب عاشها حرفاً حرفاً 
ونبض إنسان حملها حلماً ! 
واكتوى بنارها ألماً !


لا تكن مثل مالك الحزين 
هذا الطائر العجيب الذي 
يغني أجمل الحانه وهو ينزف 
فلا شيء في الدنيا يستحق من دمك نقطة واحده ! 


إذا أغلقت الشتاء أبواب بيتك 
وحاصرتك تلال الجليد من كل مكان 
فانتظر قدوم الربيع وافتح نوافذك لنسمات الهواء النقي ! 
وانظر بعيدا 
فسوف ترى أسراب الطيور وقد عادت تغني 
وسوف ترى الشمس وهي تلقي خيوطها الذهبيه فوق 
أغصان الشجر 
لتصنع لك عمراً جديداً وحلماً جديداً ، وقلباً جديداً ! 



ادفع عمرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك 
ولا تدفع منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب هارب 
أو قلب تخلى عنك بلا سبب ! 
لا تسافر إلى الصحراء بحثاً عن الأشجار 
الجميلة 
فلن تجد في الصحراء غير الوحشة 
وانظر إلى مئات الأشجار التي تحتويك بظلها 
وتسعدك بثمارها ، وتشجيك بأغانيها ! 


لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه 
فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى 
ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى 
فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي 
وجه السماء 
ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها !


إذا كان الأمس ضاع فبين يديك اليوم ! 
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل ، فلديك الغد
لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود ! 
ولا تأسف على اليوم فهو راحل ! 
واحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل 


إننا أحياناً قد نعتاد الحزن حتى يصبح جزءاً منا ونصير جزءاً منه
وفي بعض الأحيان تعتاد عين الإنسان على بعض الألوان 
ويفقد القدرة على أن يرى غيرها 
ولو أنه حاول أن يرى ما حوله لأكتشف أن اللون الأسود جميل 
ولكن الأبيض أجمل منه 
وأن لون السماء الرمادي يحرك المشاعر والخيال ! 

ولكن لون السماء أصفى في زرقته 

فابحث عن الصفاء ولو كان لحظة !

وابحث عن الوفاء ولو كان متعباً و شاقاً !

وتمسك بخيوط الشمس 
حتى ولو كانت بعيده 

ولا تترك قلبك ومشاعرك 
وأيامك لأشياء ضاع زمانها ! 


إذا لم تجد من يسعدك فحاول أن تسعد نفسك 

وإذا لم تجد من يضيء لك قنديلاً 

فلا تبحث عن اخر أطفأه ! 

وإذا لم تجد من يغرس في أيامك ورده 

فلا تسع لمن غرس في قلبك سهماً ومضى !

وننسى أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن تسعدنا 

وأن حولنا وجوهاً كثيرة يمكن أن تضيء في ظلام أيامنا شمعة 

فابحث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء 

ولا 
تترك نفسك رهينة لأحزان الليالي المظلمة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: رساله الي كل حزين*

موضوع راااااااائع ومعزى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: رساله الي كل حزين*

موضوع راااااااائع جدا جدااااااا

تسلم ايدك اخي مايكل

جزيل الشكر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: رساله الي كل حزين*

*شكرا كوكو واستاذ كليم علي مروركم الجميل



وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

*كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين

لا تيأس *

إذا تعثرت أقدامك وسقطت في حفرة ،فسوف تخرج منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا وقوة...


*لا تحزن*

إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك،فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه....


*لا تنتظر*

حبيباً باعك بل انتظر ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نب...ضه الجميل 


*ادفع*

عمرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك ولا تدفع منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب خائن
أو قلب تخلى عنك...


*لا تسافر*

إلى الصحراء بحثاً عن الأشجار الجميلة فلن تجد في الصحراء غير الوحشه،،،
وانظر إلى مئات الأشجار التي تحتويك بظلها ،وتسعدك بثمارها .. وتشجيك بأغانيها ...


*لا تحاول*

أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى 
ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي وجه السماء 
ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها ...


*إذا لم*

تجد من يسعدك فحاول أن تسعد نفسك ....


*وإذا لم*

تجد من يضيء لك قنديلاً فلا تبحث عن اخر أطفأه ...


*إذا لم*

تجد من يغرس في أيامك ورده فلا تسع لمن غرس في قلبك سهماً ومضى ...


*لاتنسى *

أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن تسعدنا وأن حولنا وجوهاً كثيرة يمكن أن تضيء في ظلام أيامنا شمعة...
فابحث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء ولا تترك نفسك رهينة لأحزان الليالي المظلمة...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

فعلا كلمات رائعه
ميرسى يا نيرمين


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

       مرسى جدا للمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*


جميل يا نيرمين

شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

موضوع جميل جدا يا نيرمين 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Some body (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

أختي العزيزه نيرمين
متشكر جداً على مجهودك الرائع، الرب يباركك


----------



## كوك (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

_ميرسى جدا تسلم


وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

*كلمات رائعه بالفعل

تسلم ايديكي نيرمين

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*



> لا تحزن*
> 
> إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك،فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه....
> 
> ...


 
موضوع رائع يا قمر

تسلم ايديك​


----------



## المتمرد (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

موضوع جميل وكلمات رائعة اشكرك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

*       الموضوع جمييل والكلام اجمل
       تسلم ايديكى الرب يباركك​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

        شكرا جدا جدا لمروركم الجميل 
وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

يرسى جداجدا على مرورك الجمييييييييييييييل  
وربنا يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

كلمات اكثر من راااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا نيرمين​


----------



## وليم تل (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

شكرا نيرمين
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

شكرا جداجدا لمرورك يا كليمو وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

شكرا لمروك الرائع يا وليم  
وربنا ينور حياتك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

شكرا لمرورك الجميل يالملكة العراقية 
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Some body (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

أختي العزيزه نيرمين
ميرسي جداً على تعب محبتك، و إهتمامك.
رنا ينور حياتك و يباركك
أخوكي الحنين


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

_شكرا لك نرمين موضوع جميل وكلمات أجمل ...

تقبلي مروري..​_


----------



## لي شربل (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

*ثانكيو نيرمين ع هيدي الكلمات يا اللي ليست ككل الكلمات
شو كتييييير مريحة ولطيفة وبذات الوقت عميقة .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

شكرا لمروركم الجمييييييييييييييييل 
وربنا يباركم


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*


----------



## GogoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

كلمات رائعة يانيرمين
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلمات رائعة الى كل حزين*

ميرسى لمرورك الرائع 
وربنا يباركم


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رسالة الى كل حزين*

* تيأس إذا تعثرت أقدامك .. 
وسقطت في حفرة واسعه .. 
فسوف تخرج منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا وقوة !! 


----------------------- 

لا تحزن إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك .. 
فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه ! 

-------------------------------- 
ولا تعتقد أن نهايه الأشياء 
هي نهاية العالم .. 
فليس الكون هو ما ترى عيناك ! 

------------------------------- 

لا تنتظر حبيباً باعك .. 
وانتظر ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين .. 
فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل !! 

-------------------------------- 

لا تحاول البحث عن حلم خذلك .. 
وحاول أن تجعل من حالة الإنكسار بداية حلم جديد ! 

---------------------------------- 

لا تنظر إلى الأوراق التي تغير لونها .. 
وبهتت حروفها .. 
وتاهت سطورها بين الألم و الوحشه .. 
سوف تكتشف أن هذه السطور ليست أجمل ما كتبت .. 
وأن هذه الأوراق ليست آخر ما سطرت .. 

ويجب أن تفرق بين من وضع سطورك في عينه .. 
ومن القى بها للرياح .. 
لم تكن هذه السطور مجرد كلام جميل عابر .. 
ولكنها مشاعر قلب عاشها حرفاً حرفاً .. 
ونبض إنسان حملها حلماً ! 
واكتوى بنارها ألماً !! 

---------------------------- 

لا تكن مثل مالك الحزين .. 
هذا الطائر العجيب الذي 
يغني أجمل الحانه وهو ينزف .. 
فلا شيء في الدنيا يستحق من دمك نقطة واحده ! 

-------------------------- 

إذا أغلقت الشتاء أبواب بيتك .. 
وحاصرتك تلال الجليد من كل مكان .. 
فانتظر قدوم الربيع وافتح نوافذك لنسمات الهواء النقي ! 
وانظر بعيدا 
فسوف ترى أسراب الطيور وقد عادت تغني .. 
وسوف ترى الشمس وهي تلقي خيوطها الذهبيه فوق 
أغصان الشجر 
لتصنع لك عمراً جديداً وحلماً جديداً .. وقلباً جديداً ! 

------------------------ 

ادفع عمرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك .. 
ولا تدفع منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب هارب .. 
أو قلب تخلى عنك بلا سبب ! 
لا تسافر إلى الصحراء بحثاً عن الأشجار 
الجميلة .. 
فلن تجد في الصحراء غير الوحشة .. 
وانظر إلى مئات الأشجار التي تحتويك بظلها .. 
وتسعدك بثمارها .. وتشجيك بأغانيها ! 

---------------------------- 

لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه .. 
فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى .. 
ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى .. 
فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي 
وجه السماء .. 
ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها !! 

-------------------- 

إذا كان الأمس ضاع .. فبين يديك اليوم ! 
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل .. فلديك الغد.. 
لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود ! 
ولا تأسف على اليوم .. فهو راحل !! 
واحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل .. 

---------------------------- 


إننا أحياناً قد نعتاد الحزن حتى يصبح جزءاً منا ونصير جزءاً منه.. 
وفي بعض الأحيان تعتاد عين الإنسان على بعض الألوان .. 
ويفقد القدرة على أن يرى غيرها .. 
ولو أنه حاول أن يرى ما حوله لأكتشف أن اللون الأسود جميل .. 
ولكن الأبيض أجمل منه .. 
وأن لون السماء الرمادي يحرك المشاعر والخيال ! 

ولكن لون السماء أصفى في زرقته .. 

فابحث عن الصفاء ولو كان لحظة .. ! 

وابحث عن الوفاء ولو كان متعباً و شاقاً !! 

وتمسك بخيوط الشمس 
حتى ولو كانت بعيده .. 

ولا تترك قلبك ومشاعرك 
وأيامك لأشياء ضاع زمانها ! 


إذا لم تجد من يسعدك فحاول أن تسعد نفسك .. 

وإذا لم تجد من يغرس في أيامك ورده .. 

فلا تسع لمن غرس في قلبك سهماً ومضى ...!!

وننسى أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن تسعدنا .. 

وأن حولنا وجوهاً كثيرة يمكن أن تضيء في ظلام أيامنا شمعة .. 

فابحث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء .. 

ولا 
تترك نفسك رهينة لأحزان الليالي المظلمة.. 

لكــل من فقد الأمل بالحياة أهديه هذه العبارات ...
*

*منقول

*


----------



## نور الدين محمود (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*

ماشاء الله انها كلمات أجمل من القمر ليله البدر


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*

*لاَ تَحْزَنُوا كَالْبَاقِينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ رَجَاءَ لَهُمْ. 

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*



نور الدين محمود قال:


> ماشاء الله انها كلمات أجمل من القمر ليله البدر


 
*ميرسي لمرورك حضرتك*

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*



m1ged قال:


> *لاَ تَحْزَنُوا كَالْبَاقِينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ رَجَاءَ لَهُمْ. *
> 
> *شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا ماجد*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## monmooon (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*

*ادفع عمرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك .. 
ولا تدفع منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب هارب .. 
أو قلب تخلى عنك بلا سبب ! 
لا تسافر إلى الصحراء بحثاً عن الأشجار 
الجميلة .. 
فلن تجد في الصحراء غير الوحشة .. 
وانظر إلى مئات الأشجار التي تحتويك بظلها .. 
وتسعدك بثمارها .. وتشجيك بأغانيها ! ​*
_كلام جميل اوى 
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## happy angel (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*

*لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه .. 
فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى .. 
ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى .. 
فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي 
وجه السماء .. 
ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها !! 
ميرسى موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Coptic Mena (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*

*كلام جميل جدا يامرمورة ربنا ينمى موهبتك والى الامام باستمرار
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*



monmooon قال:


> *ادفع عمرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك .. ​*
> *ولا تدفع منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب هارب .. *
> *أو قلب تخلى عنك بلا سبب ! *
> *لا تسافر إلى الصحراء بحثاً عن الأشجار *
> ...


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*



happy angel قال:


> *لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه .. *​
> 
> *فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى .. *
> *ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى .. *
> ...


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*



coptic mena قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا يامرمورة ربنا ينمى موهبتك والى الامام باستمرار*​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا مينا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*

*



إذا كان الأمس ضاع .. فبين يديك اليوم ! 
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل .. فلديك الغد.. 
لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود ! 
ولا تأسف على اليوم .. فهو راحل !! 
واحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

باحث عن شمس يوم جديد 
هذا هو يومى دائما 
باحث عن شمس يوم جديد بلا احزان 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## *koki* (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*

مرسى على الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## جارجيوس (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*

*لا تحزن إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك .. 
فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه ! 

كلام اكثر من رائع
الرب يباركك يا مرموره​*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*



kokoman قال:


> *باحث عن شمس يوم جديد *
> *هذا هو يومى دائما *
> *باحث عن شمس يوم جديد بلا احزان *
> *ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل حزين*



*koki* قال:


> مرسى على الموضوع اكثر من رائع


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

